# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  George Shearing - Lullaby - украинский литературный перевод

## Владимир Матвийчук

1. Колискову ніжно нам співа,
Нам співа сон-трава
Тихо над полями
Вітер один повіва
І любов відчува

Голуб та голубка приліта
Таїну пригорта
Місяць знов до тебе
Думку мою поверта, поверта

R:
Вітер один тільки знає,
Як моє серце щемить.
Вітер так сумно зітхає:
«Пташко моя, повернись хоч на мить…»

2. Колискова тихо знов луна
Бо вона чарівна
Високо у небо
Наша любов долина, лиш одна.

Автор: Ольга Матвийчук,
моя жена, *Lullaby* на rmmedia

----------

